# .htaccess problem



## ParadiseCity (22. April 2004)

muss ich wenn ich meinen bereich mit .htaccess schützen will im apache noch irgendetwas einstellen?

Wenn ich aufgefordert werde User und PW einzugeben, kann ich eingeben wass ich will er verlangt es immer wieder und ich komme nie auf die seite....

Meine .htaccess Datei:
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Intern"
AuthUserFile .htpasswd
require user dummy


die .htpasswd:
dummy:tesT


----------



## Horusab (22. April 2004)

Das Passiert normalerweise nur, wenn du ein falsches Passwort eingibst.  
[ Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. ]
Bist du ganz sicher, das richtige Passwort eingegeben zu haben`?

Gruss
horusab


----------



## ParadiseCity (22. April 2004)

ja da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. April 2004)

Das Passwort kann in der .htpasswd nicht so klar drinstehen. Das muss angelegt werden, dafür gibt es eine bestimmte Methode.

Müsste in deinem Fall so aussehen:



> dummy:.a/13JB/vNGnE



Einen Generator für diese Passwörter gibts hier.


----------



## Quaese (22. April 2004)

Hi,

gib mal den Pfad zur .htpasswd absolut mit an. Also zum Beispiel

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;C:/Pfad_zur_htpasswd/.htpasswd

bei Windows-Systemen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## ParadiseCity (23. April 2004)

nee funktioniert beides nicht, 
@ Sebastian Wramba
 das hab ich auch schon mal versucht, hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert

und die absolute Pfadangabe hat auch nichts gebracht...   

steh total auf der leitung


----------



## Quaese (23. April 2004)

Hi,

schau mal in Deiner zentralen Apache-Konfigurationsdatei (httpd.conf) nach, und 
weise dem Eintrag *AllowOverride* den Wert *All* zu.

```
AllowOverride All
```
Den Pfad solltest Du dennoch absolut angeben.

Vielleicht bringt Dich das ja weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## ParadiseCity (23. April 2004)

funktioniert immer noch nicht......


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. April 2004)

Es wäre wirklich gut zu wissen, ob das ein Windows- oder Unix-Server ist.

Ist es ein Windows-Server, muss das Passwort im Klartext drinnen stehen, ansonsten gecrypted... allerdings nicht mit dem oben gelinkten Teil... das liefert nämlich jedes mal eine andere Zeichenkette.....(da wurde wohl das Salt vergessen)

.... meines Erachtens sollte unter Unix aus ...

dummy:tesT

.....z.B.folgendes werden:

dummy:INoe9OA6KpZks


bei dem Pfad musst du selber wissen, wie der absolute Pfad dahin ist....

*Zitat SelfHTML:*
_Es muss der vollständige absolute Pfadname angegeben werden. Also ist nicht der Pfad ab dem Wurzelverzeichnis Ihres Web-Projekts, sondern ab dem Wurzelverzeichnis des Server-Rechners. Fragen Sie dazu gegebenenfalls Ihren Provider oder Webmaster! _


----------



## ParadiseCity (23. April 2004)

sorry :-(  hab WinXP - Pro

und wegen der Pfadangabe....hab schon alle möglichkeiten durchprobiert.... auch mit gecryptet und ungecrypteten passwörtern.....


----------



## Quaese (23. April 2004)

Hi,

noch ein Versuch. Vielleicht hast Du das falsche *AllowOverride* geändert. In der
httpd.conf solltest Du irgendwo die folgende Zeile finden

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;<directory "Pfad_zu_Deinen_Webdokumenten">

Pfad_zu_Deinen_Webdokumenten hat sicherlich eine ähnliche Form wie: C:/Apache/htdocs

Nach dieser Zeile sollte auch die *AllowOverride*-Eigenschaft zu finden sein, 
die auf *All* gesetzt werden muss. Damit schaffst Du die Möglichkeit, dass eine
.htaccess-Datei die Servereinstellungen überschreiben darf.

Ich konnte bei mir das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten auf diese Weise abstellen.

Wenn Dich das auch nicht weiterbringt, musst Du mal im Forum
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Internet & Protokolle -> Webserver
nachfragen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Yayoko (28. April 2004)

*machs mal  so:*

also die .htaccess ist schon gut so...lassen!

 - dann mal hier hin: >> http://www.inch.com/info/tech/HOWTOS/htaccess/htpasswd.html

 - die generierte zeile mit copy/paste in eine textdatei

 - auf den server ziehen (ins zu schützende verzeichnis, in der auch die .htaccess liegt)  und dort in ".htpasswd" umbennen

- fertig


----------



## ParadiseCity (28. April 2004)

habs versucht.......kein erfolg - er zeigt das anmeldefenster immer wieder an.....


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. April 2004)

Moin....

ich hab mich jetzt mal schlauer gemacht und bin jetzt darauf gestossen, dass unter WIN das Passwort *doch* verschlüsselt wird.

Allerdings nicht per crypt, sondern mit der Apache-internen MD5-Verschlüsselung.
Das passende Tool dazu (htpasswd.exe) befindet sich unter [ApacheVerzeichnis/bin/] .
Wie es zu verwenden ist.. und weitere interessante Sachen zu .htaccess unter WIN ist hier nachzulesen.


----------

